# How cool is this?



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

http://voices.nationalgeographic.com/2014/11/20/fishing-for-our-future-with-lures-from-the-past/


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Really cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That was really interesting. The whipping of the hooks to the mother of pearl spoon, reminded me of the way the primitive people everywhere made arrowheads and lash them to shafts and so on.

I would love to see more of the process. It made me wonder about how those early builders tried and tested their baits. The mother of pearl spoon had a shake similar to a lot of the spoons are still being used today. Funny how things don't change much sometimes.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow! Cool...


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very cool. It sure makes you think and appreciate how creative people had to be to survive at one time.


----------

